# Standard poodle English working cocker spaniel mix



## Kelbel (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm a first time poster and soon to be the proud owner of my very first cockapoo.

We collect our cockapoo pup next month. She is black with a small white bib and a singleton! Her dad is a black English Working Cocker Spaniel and mum is a white Standard Poodle. I can't find much information about this mix (I know most cockapoos are bred with a miniature/toy poodle) but I was wondering if anyone out there could give me some info on the size she could become, temperament etc? Any info/thoughts would be most welcome.

Thank you,


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi, I don't know much I'm afraid except to say she is likely to be big, have you been to see her with mum? that would give you some idea of size as Standard poodles are big! that is the main reason it is an unusual mix, the logistics of the actual mating and the fact that generally the poodle is the stud (not really sure why) and it would just be cruel to use a standard poodle stud with a cocker bitch, I'm sure she will give you loads of fun though, my boy is fairly large for a cockapoo (although mum and dad were average cocker and min poodle size), he is 18" at the shoulder which makes him equal generally with springers and small labs, your girl is likely to be bigger than that unless mum was a particularly small standard. Do you have pictures? Do you have a name yet?


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

I once saw picture of standard poodle x english spaniel cross and the doggie was huge! I first thought it's a labradoodle, (and my little boy thought it's a pony ) but the lady said he was a cockapoo


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It will be interesting to see how your pup grows - obviously she might be larger than a lot of other poos on here, but standard poodles can be as small as 15", while a large mini can be 14" - so you might not have a potential pony on your hands 
Do you know how big the mum is - and how big the dad is - some working cockers are a bit bigger and leggier than the show cockers, but that said at flyball there is a very small working cocker...


----------



## Kelbel (Nov 18, 2013)

Thank you for your replies. Mum is quite a small standard poodle so I guess our pup won't be too big. We've named her Una - the only pup of the litter!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Congratulations, she sounds beautiful! I'd love to see a photo!


----------

